# where to get a turbo kit



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys, well I own a 1992 Nissan sentra XE, and just got handled by this guy in a turbo charged Neon. So I thought about it for a while (nitrous or turbo) and decided to go turbo. So im looking for a kit on ebay. A full kit. But can not find one for my car. Is there any other car out there that is similar enough like a honda that I can search for and get a turbo that also fits my NIssan? Im not really worried about the exhaust manifold fitting cause I can get one made, but I need the rest of the kit.

Thanks guys


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Buy an SE-R and get a turbo kit. 

An SRT-4 neon? Y would you even consider racing one of those? You shouldn't be racing SE-R's with your car if it's stock. 

You could probably pick up a turbocharged SE-R from someone for around 3,500 to 4,000 dollars which is less then what it would cost you to beat that stock SRT-4 with your XE.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah it was a SRT-4 neon. That would be good if I could get an se-r but Ive put alot into this car already. like a new engine, 17" rims, and my system. But not performance parts except my short ram air intake. But im gonna take a look into this. I could always have two cars, thanks for the advice.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

1.6L Sentra Turbo -

Nissan Sentra 1.6L Performance Turbo Package - Turbo Specialties


Edit - 

Oh, and SRT-4? You could have turbo and Nitrous and that car will still kick your ass.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

BishopLord said:


> 1.6L Sentra Turbo -
> 
> Nissan Sentra 1.6L Performance Turbo Package - Turbo Specialties
> 
> ...





LOL Yeah I kinda found that out the hard way cause that SRT-4 left the line crazy fast.

Oh and thanks for the link thats exactly what I was looking for. I will probably get this before the end of the year, thanks.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, you're welcome. Those SRT-4's (NEON) can go mid 5's in 0-60, bro, and that's stock!
2003-2005 Dodge Neon SRT-4 / SRT4 - Modern Racer - Auto Archive

I have another link to the 1.6L turbo at home, I'll try and find it for you. The kit with the intercooler will run $2500. In the link I gave you, the picture has the intercooler. Hopefully it's not discontinued. I would like to get one, too.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's the other site that has the turbo for the 1.6L
Turbo Specialties Turbo Kit Applications

Found another one:

Turbo Specialties Superior Turbo Kits - Turbo Kits


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tgrice88 said:


> Hey guys, well I own a 1992 Nissan sentra XE, and just got handled by this guy in a turbo charged Neon. So I thought about it for a while (nitrous or turbo) and decided to go turbo. So im looking for a kit on ebay. A full kit. But can not find one for my car. Is there any other car out there that is similar enough like a honda that I can search for and get a turbo that also fits my NIssan? Im not really worried about the exhaust manifold fitting cause I can get one made, but I need the rest of the kit.
> 
> Thanks guys


The manifold is the hard part.... Honestly though you cannot buy "the rest of the kit" if you are having the manifold made. The downpipe and intercooler piping will have to be made to fit the turbo bolted to the manifold you made, so whoever can make the manifold should make those as well. The rest is just loose parts that are easy to source.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Also don't worry about SRT4's, with a good turbo setup you can make enough power to beat one. This of course happens at the race track though and not on the street!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I guess that Hoshot is not in business anymore? The turbo manifold looked very nice that they offered. You can obtain one of those and build the rest and get a JWT ECU to run it with larger injectors and walbro fuel pump. 

What do you think Wes?? Hell that is what I need to do!! 

chris 92 classic


----------

